# Which connection is this ?



## bubusam13 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yesterday at IIT Guwahati I downloaded Windows Server 2008 90 day trial from microsoft site. It is about 1.8 GB and it got downloaded in 3 mins. *I want to know which internet connection is this ?* I am willing to pay for such a connection. At such speed I dont need any Gigabytes terabytes of Hard Disk. The whole internet will be my hard disk. At home I use BSNL EVDO which download speed at IDM is about 40KB/S


----------



## mitraark (Sep 30, 2011)

I think Everyone here would be willing to pay for such a connection if it was feasible. The conection is very high bandwith { 75+ mbps } and such connections are only provided to large institutions and offices , which everyone shares.

1.8 GB in 3 minutes =  1800 MB in 180 sec = 10MB/s = 80 mbps connection :O

Check out the Speedtest link in my Signature , it is from NIT Durgapur . I have even got myself a premium account to utilise the speed , making the most out the facilty while it lasts


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 30, 2011)

:O how to apply for such a connection then ?


----------



## mitraark (Oct 1, 2011)

Example - TULIP - Leading MPLS/VPN provider in India

Here 10 Mbps Internet at Rs.60,000 per month , 75 mbps can be safely be assumed to be around Rs 5,00,000 per month.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 1, 2011)

i think BSNL provides 100mbps connection @ 84k(the fiber-optic one)


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

These connections will cost a BOMB. No use thinking of getting these at home


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 1, 2011)

we use a tulip 5 Mbps link i think they charge 90,000(not sure because payment is make from Ho Kolkata) & they provide a  link to Ho no internet for inter net we use  a different setup


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 2, 2011)

I enquired its BSNL fiber optic line specially for IIT and they wont provide such connection to any. The link is capable of 1Gbps Bandwidth if needed. I know an SDO at BSNL whom I met during summer training. He told me this.

*HEy... can someone answer how to be an ISP then ??* Ha ha... numerous ISP s are coming these days. If I own my own ISP, then jinga la la....  ha ha


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2011)

You will have to get a leased line from BSNL which will cost a lot. Then find customers so that you donot run on losses and then get yourself a connection.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Does every ISP have to buy from BSNL which is also a ISP. And where does they buy from ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, since you are in Guwahati, as far as I know there is no choice atleast for you 
BTW, after you are done setting it up I will take a connection as well
Hope you give me a non FUP 2 MBPS connection at a *minimal* rate


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Lets see... ha ha... But the thing why BSNL is still itching.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

VSNL/Tata and BSNL they are the only company to provide 100Mbps connection.


----------

